# MF35-power takeoff shaft



## roller568 (Jul 11, 2011)

There is oil leakingfrom the power takeoff shaft. how do i fix and how do i add more oil to the shaft?(you can see i am quite new!) thanks and hello from Alabama!Bye -MF 35 (1959)


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Can you post a picture of the leak?


----------



## roller568 (Jul 11, 2011)

question-how?


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Take a digital picture. Save it to your computer. Click on "Go Advanced" below the reply box. Below the reply box, you will now see "Additional Options"
Scroll down to "Upload Images" Click there and browse to the saved file on your computer. Click on "Upload" and the site will grab the file from your computer. (this takes a few seconds to transmit the file) You can preview your post to make sure you have the right image, then click on "Submit Reply"


----------



## roller568 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks,ErnieS-I'm working on the picture.Good info on -how-to.


----------



## roller568 (Jul 11, 2011)

here is picture


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

That plate that bolts on around the PTO shaft, has an oil seal. You'll need to replace that. If you don't want to drain out all the oil, you can lift the rear of the tractor a couple feet, or park it with the front wheels in a ditch.
I don't know MF's so I can't tell you where to look for the fill plug, but it's likely high on the trans-axle. There's likely a level plug about half way up the case too. There are lots of MF folks that will chime in eventually.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G,Day Roller 
First drain all the oil out of the transmission about six gallons, the drain Plugs two ,if you are standing at the rear of the tractor looking forward they are both on the left hand side one where your left heel would be the other where your left toe would be when sitting on the tractor 7/8 or 15/16 a/f ring spanner or a socket dont use an open ended spanner it will damage the plugs remember 6 gallons drain it all out as the pto shaft is near the lowest point in the gearbox and as Ernie has said remove the bolts that hold the plate in place I us a pin punch the size of the hole that goes through the pto shaft shove the pin punch through and use a lever against it to remove the whole pto shaft and seal,take the seal housing of and remove the outer o ring and using a large socket drive the old pto seal out from the outside, give the housing a good wash in petrol and scrub with a wire brush make sure all of the dirt has been removed .
When you put the new seal in the side with the curved face goes to the outside put some gasket cement on the OUTSIDEof the seal before you fit it ,when pushing the seal in dont push it all the way in leave it out say 1/8 th inch from the original position this will give the seal a new surface to run on, then fit the new O ring to the outside put a little rubber grease or ordinary grease on it so that it goes in nice and easy clean the rear housing of the tractor CAUTION DONT MOVE THE PTO LEVER TO THE REAR OF THE TRACTOR It may slide all the way out and twist and jam the shaft and you wont get it in refit the pto shaft get someone to hold the pto lever in the FORWARD position and dont let it come back until the shaft is all the way in put the bolts back with a little grease on the threads so that when you remove thepto in 20 years time the bolts will come out easy.
Fill with oil and away y0u go .
See ya 
Hutch.


----------

